

Request for comments: capability security for Web applications - dyoder
http://www.spire.io/posts/web-capabilities.html

======
wmf
It's probably a good idea to refer to previous work such as Waterken.

~~~
dyoder
Wasn't aware of it, actually. Thanks for mentioning it. Looks very
interesting. I'll also amend the blog post.

~~~
wmf
The archives of the cap-talk mailing list also make good reading.

